# Need a new car?



## dwndrgn (May 11, 2004)

http://www.firebox.com/index.html?dir=firebox&action=product&pid=415


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 11, 2004)

Quick Brits - buy it while the exchange rate from £GBP to $USD still favours us!


----------



## Hypes (May 11, 2004)

I must say, that's just *cool*. Must be hell, though, once you've got all the complications of airspace and airspace controllers.

A day trip to France...
_Watch out, man! That's a Cessna, not a gull!_


----------

